# mini nubian vs kinder- opinions please



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I just got back from the Vet and all my Nubian does are OPEN . My spring kids are just not getting the job done. It is prime breeding season here and I can not find a buck within 4 hours drive or for less than $359 dollars. That is more than I want to spend. I had two open does this spring and just can not take the chance of having them all open this next kidding season. I am considering finding a Nigerian Buck or a Pygmy Buck but wondering what others think of the crosses. My "goat friend" is totally against Kinder goats and did run Mini Nubian and Mini Manchas in the past. I am intrigued by what I read about the kinders. THOUGHTS???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What will sell in your area?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I have not had any luck selling anything really. I only had buck kids this year and the only one that I do not still have I gave away. So I really don't know. Would like to get some meat goats eventually (kinder) but also love goat milk and make lots of soap (mini nubian).


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

unless you plan to eat them i'd go with mini nubian, i hear mini nubians are also a dual purpose. of course mini nubians should milk more


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Mini Nubians def seem to be more popular in my area as well .... we looked into them - plus you can register them with the MDGA.....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have kinders, and honestly I wish I didn't, because they are decreasing in popularity. My friend and I visited the farm that first started the kinder breed a couple weeks ago, and even though I was happy with what I saw, neat place but I just want something that will sell better, not to mention bigger teat size for milking. They just are not as popular as before. Given your choices I would choose mini Nubians, they are a little more popular.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Around here mini-anything is hothothot. I have standard sized goats that i aim to cross for dual purpose goats (meat and milk) because i put meat in my freezer with them, but i also have a handful of mini nubians and i LOVE them.


----------

